# Immigration specialists - worth the money?



## Maybe? (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Finally just about to start the ball rolling of emigrating to Canada from the UK after many years of saying I was going to go. On that note, has anyone used an immigration specialist and were they worth the money? If so, which one did you use?

Many thanks!


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Maybe? said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Finally just about to start the ball rolling of emigrating to Canada from the UK after many years of saying I was going to go. On that note, has anyone used an immigration specialist and were they worth the money? If so, which one did you use?
> 
> Many thanks!


you can pay several thousand for something you can do yourself feel free. There's plenty of free advice available on boards like this to get you through the process. :amen:


----------



## Maybe? (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks,

Can you direct me to a list/site about steps to take? Very confused at the mo. My Mum was born in Canada so I know I'm entitled to Canadian citizenship and I've identified the form I need to fill it from the embassy website, it's just what to do then...


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

If you have citizenship through your Mum there is no way in hell that you should pay someone to do anything for you. Shouldn't you just be able to apply for a Canadian passport using your Mum's info? That is all you need. Once you have that you can come here anytime you want. That is how I got my British passport (Scottish parents - no need to apply for anything but passport as citizenship was automatic).


----------



## Maybe? (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for responding, I don't have Citizenship yet - I have to apply for it and then I can apply for my passport. It's more about what I do then - how to look for somewhere to rent when I'm over here and not there the best way to get my furniture over there etc. - the logistics of it all...

Having read these two posts, I'm not going to employ him but still wonder if anybody knows any sites that list things to consider.

Thanks once again to both people that have responded.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Citizenship - can be done via the Canadian High Commission in Canada House at Trafalgar Square here in London... it's fairly easy and straightforward - I registered my daughter in late '16 and it only took a few months.

Passport details can be found at the High Commission as well.

As for finding a place to live, I'd suggest looking at Realtor.ca... they're like Zoopla/Right Move etc and you can look at places across Canada.

As for moving your stuff over, I think that it would be well worth your time to have a think on that... if you are wanting to bring your high end electronics (laptop, camera etc), you should be able to buy a UK to Canada plug converter and plug it into the wall socket and you're good to go (check to see that your item will accept 110 - 220 volts... most of the better high end electronics will support 110-220)... other electronics, if they're 220v only, you'll not be able to take them with you.

As for removals, I'd do a search online to find specialist removals to Canada for the heavy stuff and for clothes etc, I'd max out your luggage allowance when you come and try to bring the rest as excess baggage... it's kind of pricey to do it that way, but at least you'll be able to have it all with you when you arrive and it'll be cheaper than having the removals guys deal with it. When I moved from Vancouver to London to get married, my then-fiancé (now husband) came to escort me back to the UK. I asked him to pack lightly (i.e. carry on luggage only ) because I wanted his luggage allowance to bring my stuff over. I ended up using both his and mine and had 2 tote boxes full of stuff in addition. I don't think that the cab driver liked all the baggage in his boot, but I got it over without breaking the bank.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Maybe? said:


> Thanks for responding, I don't have Citizenship yet - I have to apply for it and then I can apply for my passport.


Do you actually need to apply? It should be automatic. When I applied for my British passport I just give all of my parent's details and that was it, no need to apply for anything before the passport. Shouldn't the Canadian system be the same?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

It costs about CAD 100$ to apply and he'd need his mother's original Canadian birth certificate... if he sends his documents directly to Canada House, for a fee they'll make copies of it to send in and return the originals to him - this saves the hassle of his having to get it all notarised. Once everything is in order, it goes to Ottawa for processing and, upon successful application, a letter and a certificate are sent back to him. He'll need the certificate when he applies for his passport (which can also be done from Canada House)... one word of caution, OP... the cost of a 10 year passport is an eye watering CAD 260$/GBP £150 and once you've received your certificate of citizenship, you'll have to enter Canada on a Canadian passport, each and every time you enter Canada (yes, it's a money grab).

When I registered my daughter back in '16, I sent in her paperwork in late August and received her certificate just after new year in January '17... the paperwork had arrived in London just before Christmas, but because of the holidays, it was January before she received it.


----------



## sheral singh (Jul 19, 2019)

Maybe? said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Finally just about to start the ball rolling of emigrating to Canada from the UK after many years of saying I was going to go. On that note, has anyone used an immigration specialist and were they worth the money? If so, which one did you use?
> 
> Many thanks!


I would say it is preferable to do so as immigration is a bumpy ride and an expert by your side would surely be helpful.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

sheral singh said:


> I would say it is preferable to do so as immigration is a bumpy ride and an expert by your side would surely be helpful.


Please read the thread before commenting, especially when the thread is old and the issue has been resolved.

Advising him to use an agent is stupid because he automatically has Canadian citizenship. Using an agent is also stupid for anyone else as agents cannot do anything for you that you cannot do yourself.


----------

